# Found this buried today.......



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Found this when we opened up a wall....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

OK, the garden hose should have been white to match the Romex.:whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

First attempt at conduit I see. He failed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> First attempt at conduit I see. He failed.



That ain't conduit...... it's _tubing_! :w00t:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

E.r.t.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

What's the problem, wrong color wire nuts or not enough tape?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Osito said:


> What's the problem, wrong color wire nuts or not enough tape?:laughing:



Two screws missing from the cover plate.


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nicely done. At least it grounded...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Major disaster: One switch is ivory, the other is light almond.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't understand what the big deal is. This is just the way we do it in the O.C.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Serrano, is this your place?

Google is a marvel.

Andy.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo G said:


> First attempt at conduit I see. He failed.


u are in awe of his electric skilz :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, that is bad. looks like two walls back to back with more wiring open with wirenuts and tape in that wall

why was a picture of his house posted?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

nEighter said:


> u are in awe of his electric skilz :laughing:



Me..... I'm in awl of his electric skills.

I'd like to take an awl to my eyeballs, but what has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like that new in wall electric heating.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> wow, that is bad. looks like two walls back to back with more wiring open with wirenuts and tape in that wall
> 
> why was a picture of his house posted?


It is just hat I noticed Serrano is in my neck-of-the-woods, did a little Googling and looked him up. No harm intended, just thought it was kind of cool to be able to do this kind of thing.

Andy.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

*And there IS more.....*

Found this behind the bath mirror.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Suuuuweeeet!


----------

